# Coping strategies



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

Apprentices and helpers


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*we be jammin'....*

I've worked my left shoulder into an arthritic state , so i'm growing a prehensile tail ......~C:jester:S~


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Strengthening exercises, proper technique, guarded stretching, proper rest and a decent diet. 

All the stuff that isn't any fun....


----------



## IEC (Sep 20, 2015)

daks said:


> Apprentices and helpers


This.

I never ask anyone to do anything I cannot and will not do myself. But these days I'm a little more on the "Let me tell you" side than the "Let me show you" side, lol. 

Getting old sucks


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

I had tendinitis in my wrist and found wearing a brace gave me time to heal, but then I had to gradually not wear them to allow strength to be built back up without causing re-occurrence.


----------

